# Snow Stacking video - 2 JD 544j's



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Took this video today of our 2 JD 544j's stacking snow at a mall we plow.
I sped up the video and added some music for effect.

Most all of that snow is from the 2 days of snow we had last week.

Watch the video on youtube at


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

linky no worky


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Video unavailable..........


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Now it works.........


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

gees you guys reply fast, i expected to get a comment a few hours ago so I posted before youtube had the video up.

Anyway its up now.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

looks good, how much snow did you get over their??


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vid, thankyou!


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

skidooer;667410 said:


> looks good, how much snow did you get over their??


I had around 12" in a untouched spot in my lawn.

The mall is weird some places had 2 inches and a few lots had 12" plus.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet Machines you got there


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice machines. Gotta love the JD's .


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

sk187;667482 said:


> I had around 12" in a untouched spot in my lawn.
> 
> The mall is weird some places had 2 inches and a few lots had 12" plus.


Aint you the guy everyone said wouldnt make it

Nice videos and good luck this winter


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks like fun, nice music.....


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

cretebaby;667528 said:


> Aint you the guy everyone said wouldnt make it
> 
> Nice videos and good luck this winter


 yep

We now have it the next 3 years


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome videos


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

awsome video, beatiful equipment. Good luck to ya this year hope you make lots of green.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*GLAD TO SEE YOUR DOING AS WELL AS YOU ARE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK *


----------



## lake_effect (Feb 5, 2007)

Cool vids, cool musicxysport.....cold hard cash, oh yeah....tear it up!!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

well atleast it wasnt country music


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Cool video. GREAT music. That's the only way to push snow......Disturbed on 10.

What mall is that? Right there on 31? 


Toyman


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

I guess I should have looked in your signature. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

toyman;669349 said:


> Cool video. GREAT music. That's the only way to push snow......Disturbed on 10.
> 
> What mall is that? Right there on 31?
> 
> Toyman


 yeah its Westshore Mall on 31.


----------



## SnowPro93 (Oct 25, 2006)

Nothing Runs Like a Deere.ussmileyflag Nice Machines!


----------



## snow freak (Oct 14, 2008)

nice jd loaders...!! keep on pushin


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

Ditto on the loaders!


----------

